# Vacuum chuck set up



## Jimmy Norris (Sep 6, 2018)

I am wanting to buy a set up for my lathe. It is a laguna revo 18-36. I am wondering if you have to buy the laguna brand attachment? https://www.woodcraft.com/products/laguna-tools-vacuum-inverter-for-revo-1836 i have a pump already and just need the part that i have circled.
Have any of you used or made your own vacuum set up?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 6, 2018)

Just wondering what you are gonna use the vacuum for?? Just curious.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Jimmy Norris (Sep 6, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Just wondering what you are gonna use the vacuum for?? Just curious.............. Jerry (in Tucson)


@Nubsnstubs to reverse bowls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks for the answer to my question. I asked because there is a better tool than a vacuum. Unfortunately, I invented it, so I'm not sure if I can actually talk about it other than answering questions you might want to ask. Several of the members here have one, but you could go to my website and look. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 7, 2018)

@Lou Currier

Haven't used mine YET... Getting ready too, but it is a sweet tool. Several advantages over a vacuum Chuck as well.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 7, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


>





rocky1 said:


> @Lou Currier
> 
> Haven't used mine YET... Getting ready too, but it is a sweet tool. Several advantages over a vacuum Chuck as well.





Lou, I'm with you, buddy.

Rocky, have you been eating too much of your honey??  I hope to get a report either good or bad. And, if you think you might be having a problem, you can always call, no matter what time it is and I'll probably have an answer for you. just call me "The Answer Guy".

I must have run Jimmy off as he hasn't replied back ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2018)

I use the system from JT Turnings, but they sell the adapters seperately if that’s all you need.

https://jtturningtools.com/vacuum-adapters

I don’t see the Laguna 18/36 on the list, but a few measurements and a phone call might sort that out.


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Lou, I'm with you, buddy.
> 
> Rocky, have you been eating too much of your honey??  I hope to get a report either good or bad. And, if you think you might be having a problem, you can always call, no matter what time it is and I'll probably have an answer for you. just call me "The Answer Guy".
> 
> I must have run Jimmy off as he hasn't replied back ......... Jerry (in Tucson)




I assumed you were referring to your tailstock steady and mounting plate.



Lou Currier said:


>




How many tools do the both of us own that we bought from Jerry? How'd you ever get to be a detective?


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 7, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2018)

[QUOTE="rocky1, post: 497553, member: 3935"*]I assumed you were referring to your tailstock steady and mounting plate.*

Yep. Like I think told when we met, I'd given a bunch of my proto types to turners for evaluation, and most went into drawers never to see daylight again. I've gotten feedback from only 2 people that have purchased them, and fortunately, it's been positive....Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 8, 2018)

I've got to get to town and pick up some MDF, I just don't go shopping, don't go to town unless I absolutely have to, and then I don't have time to shop when I do.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I've got to get to town and pick up some MDF, I just don't go shopping, don't go to town unless I absolutely have to, and then I don't have time to shop when I do.


Damned if you do, and damned if you don't...... can't win, can you? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 8, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Yep. Like I think told when we met, I'd given a bunch of my proto types to turners for evaluation, and most went into drawers never to see daylight again. I've gotten feedback from only 2 people that have purchased them, and fortunately, it's been positive....Jerry (in Tucson)



You mean we’re supposed to give feedback


----------



## Jimmy Norris (Sep 8, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Thanks for the answer to my question. I asked because there is a better tool than a vacuum. Unfortunately, I invented it, so I'm not sure if I can actually talk about it other than answering questions you might want to ask. Several of the members here have one, but you could go to my website and look. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


 I checked them out. Saw your videos too. Interesting.



DKMD said:


> I use the system from JT Turnings, but they sell the adapters seperately if that’s all you need.
> 
> https://jtturningtools.com/vacuum-adapters
> 
> I don’t see the Laguna 18/36 on the list, but a few measurements and a phone call might sort that out.


 are you pretty happy with this system?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> You mean we’re supposed to give feedback


Not if you paid for them, but it would be nice to hear how it works for you. I guess what I mean is, how do I know if I'm using it right if no one tells me how they are using it? 2-3 and more heads are certainly better than just mine. Nomsane??? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2018)

Jimmy Norris said:


> I checked them out. Saw your videos too. Interesting.
> 
> are you pretty happy with this system?



I’ve been very happy with it. I bought the whole system at SWAT about 4 or 5 years ago, and I haven’t had a lick of trouble with it.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 9, 2018)

It’s great! When you don’t have a flat surface, using the adjustable spikes are perfect for holding your piece on the lathe.


----------



## rhossack (Sep 9, 2018)

Jerry, where might I find a link to the said item you're not sure if you can talk about it since you are the creator?


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 9, 2018)

rhossack said:


> Jerry, where might I find a link to the said item you're not sure if you can talk about it since you are the creator?



It's in his signature line

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2018)

rhossack said:


> Jerry, where might I find a link to the said item you're not sure if you can talk about it since you are the creator?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 9, 2018)

Back to the original question, I bought a setup from frugal vacuum chucks. Works well was cheap and easy and you can buy just the Chuck parts if you already have a pump


----------



## kweinert (Sep 10, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Back to the original question, I bought a setup from frugal vacuum chucks. Works well was cheap and easy and you can buy just the Chuck parts if you already have a pump



I second that - I did the same, have the same experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

